# The Second Annual Justice Bow Shoot



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

I know this is way in advance but i wanted to get a post out so people could put it on their calender and let others know.

The 2009 Second Annual Justice bow shoot is set for 10 am on July 11th. Its a 4 man team shoot with proceeds going to the Thin BLUE Line of Michigan and Youth archery programs for the Central Michigan Area. The cost is $100 a team. The shoot will take place at Whitetail Archery in Perrion MI and consist of 30 3D targets as well as some fun novelty shots. Last year i had lots of donations so everyone walked away with some great prizes. If you have any questions drop me a PM as well as if you know of anyone who may have some items they would like to donate please have them get into contact with me.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

These are 4 man teams. We have the info. at Capitol Archery for this event as well.........

We will be sending a team, are you going to set up a paypal for this event for those that want to pay in advance?


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

We had a great time last year. We should be sending two teams this year. 

Brett


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm gonna try to make it this year with a team. I am a member of Thin Blue Line of Michigan and donate money out of every pay check to them. They are an awesome organization for LEO's and their families in need. Hope I never have to call on them for me but if I do I know that they will come through 110%.

Keep up the good work

J-


----------



## akash (Jan 27, 2009)

I am a member of Thin Blue Line of Michigan and donate money out of every pay check to them. They are an awesome organization for LEO's and their families in need. Hope I never have to call on them for me but if I do I know that they will come through 10%.


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

Just an update, thx for asll the posts and yes Thin Blue Line is a great organization. As for signing a team up just pm me or get my number off one of the flyers and call me. The earlier teams sign up the better but i do ask if you sign a team up please show up I hate to turn teams away and then not have some one show. I will not be setting up a pay pal site cause well i don't know how to and just more stuff to deal with. If some one wants to pay early you can send me a check or pay the day of the shoot. Also just so everyone knows I am a law enforcement memeber so if you send me money i will not run off to flordia with it and have a good vacation. I look forward to this shoot cause it is alot of fun and for a great cause please keep posting good things are remember we need donations as bad as shooter so if you have anything you can donate please do.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

The Widow Maker said:


> Just an update, thx for asll the posts and yes Thin Blue Line is a great organization. As for signing a team up just pm me or get my number off one of the flyers and call me. The earlier teams sign up the better but i do ask if you sign a team up please show up I hate to turn teams away and then not have some one show. I will not be setting up a pay pal site cause well i don't know how to and just more stuff to deal with. If some one wants to pay early you can send me a check or pay the day of the shoot. Also just so everyone knows I am a law enforcement memeber so if you send me money i will not run off to flordia with it and have a good vacation. I look forward to this shoot cause it is alot of fun and for a great cause please keep posting good things are remember we need donations as bad as shooter so if you have anything you can donate please do.


Hey any idea if anyone is looking to hook up with others to form a team? 

J-


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Last year we had people show up and shoot. Even if you dont have four people come out and well put you with someone. 

Brett


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

cad679 said:


> Last year we had people show up and shoot. Even if you dont have four people come out and well put you with someone.
> 
> Brett


Roger

J-


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

Just a quick update i have spoke with reps from bear archery, primos, trophy ridge, and PSE and i believe they will all be making some donations and if i am correct i believe PAUL from PSE is going to hook me up with another PSE bow this year so get those teams in as soon as possible. Also I am working on getting a small thing set up for our youth archers. There will hopefully be a small youth program there so you can bring the little guys and they can have some fun while dad or mom is out on the course and if you like they could ever shoot on your team if you feel they are at the right level to be on a course with 80+ archers. The course owners son beat half the Field last year so anyways things are progressing so get ahold of me with your teams and any questions you may have.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I am interested in this but I can't find "Perrion, MI" on a map...or google either for that matter....


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Whitetail Archery is in Perrinton, MI. About 25 minutes north of Lansing off of M-57. 

Brett


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

I apologize on the location i dont know how i let that slide thru the address is 6530 S. Begole Rd Perrinton Mi 48871. Also there is a slight chance i will be moving the date to June 27th as I am having trouble getting the 11th off from work. So if anyone has taken time off already and cant change please let me know but i will make the decision on what the final date will be here in the next two weeks waiting to find out what my final schedule for the summer is. If there are any other questions feel free to PM me or throw a reply up here as a few of the guys who shot last year are members on here as well


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

Well the shoot WILL be held on Sat July 11th as planned and looks like it will be as good if not better then last year. I am looking at have a youth program going on so if you have some kids who want to come shoot the JR area while dad or mom take part in the adult shoot they are more then welcome. I am waiting to set this up until i know there will be a few kids there so if you think you would be bringing a youngster please let me know. But it looks like we will have lots of prizes again this year and tons of fun for all. Still taking team applications so don't wait till the last minute to get those in. 


Also we can always use more prizes so if you know someone who may want to donate please contact them or get me the information so i can contact them!!!!!


----------

